# Heading Out Friday



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I'm flying out to San Diego on Friday (4th) to go on a 3-day cruise up the coast to Washington. It's a real deal at only $60, including meals. It is a state-of-the-art "luxury cruise ship", 1100 feet long, and displacing nearly 100K tons. It can zip along at 30 knots and not even break a sweat.
Here is a link to the ship's web site: Clicky Here

Bet you thought it was going to be something from Princess or Carnival!











(Actually, I'm a Southeastern Outbacker Special Agent on a mission to spy on the PNW Outbackers, and find out their Rally secrets!







)


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hey bob, let me know all about san diego. i have a work trip in september for a week.
i cant wait. 
lamar


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> (Actually, I'm a Southeastern Outbacker Special Agent on a mission to spy on the PNW Outbackers, and find out their Rally secrets!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, we've got to get everything on lockdown quick!









Heading to Bremerton on that big cruise liner?
The weather will be awesome for the next 10 days or so! Travel safe!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> (Actually, I'm a Southeastern Outbacker Special Agent on a mission to spy on the PNW Outbackers, and find out their Rally secrets!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, we've got to get everything on lockdown quick!









Heading to Bremerton on that big cruise liner?
The weather will be awesome for the next 10 days or so! Travel safe!
[/quote]
The "luxury cruise liner" will be putting into Everett.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Hope you get a chance to check out the area while you are here. It's beautiful when the weather cooperates sunny


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Can I go to? Not sure my uniforms would fit though.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campmg said:


> Can I go to? Not sure my uniforms would fit though.


I can guarantee you, beyond any shadow of doubt, mine sure don't fit anymore!

Bob


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Have a wonderful time. I have 13 days before I leave for a 7 day Caribbean cruise on Royal Caribbean's Freedom of the Seas. I've already started to pack! 
Take pictures of your adventure and post.
Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> (Actually, I'm a Southeastern Outbacker Special Agent on a mission to spy on the PNW Outbackers, and find out their Rally secrets!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, we've got to get everything on lockdown quick!









[/quote]

Secrets locked away....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

have a great cruise, Bob!

But just a word of warning... I was down at Ft. Stevens on the mouth of the Columbia River last week, and they are primed and ready to defend against any intruder. If you want any of our rally secrets, your going to have to fight for them!

*Give me Outbackers Kool-Aide, or give me death!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time Bob

Don


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Well, I'm back from the San Diego, CA to Everett, WA cruise. Had a great time.
Here is a picture of our group on the deck of our "luxury cruise ship".


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW Bob that must have been very cool







I would love to explore a ship like that.

Now what are the PNW Rally secrets









Tami


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome back Bob!! I have one question. Which one are you in the picture?

Good to have you back.

Gary


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Welcome back Bob!! I have one question. Which one are you in the picture?
> 
> Good to have you back.
> 
> Gary


I would be the old, fat guy, that looks all tuckered-out from going up and down those ladders all day.









Bob


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Bob that looks like a great time, Will there be any special event stations on board???

Bob that looks like a great time, Will there be any special event stations on board???


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Verstelle said:


> Bob that looks like a great time, Will there be any special event stations on board???
> 
> Bob that looks like a great time, Will there be any special event stations on board???


No special events stations that I was aware of. Heck, we couldn't even use our cell phones once underway, leave alone ham radio.

Bob


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yep...the word CRUISE caught my eye alright.

I bet room service is better on PRINCESS, however!









Have fun on the new RCI...FREEDOM OF THE SEAS Darlene! (I'm jealous...our next cruise is coming in Feb)
Just remember...those NAVY ships help keep the FREE in FREEDOM!









PS...let me know how your FLOWRIDER surfing goes!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> Well, I'm back from the San Diego, CA to Everett, WA cruise. Had a great time.
> Here is a picture of our group on the deck of our "luxury cruise ship".


ya' know. Bob. Its really more helpful when the Rally photos identify everyone...could you take care of that for us?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Well, I'm back from the San Diego, CA to Everett, WA cruise. Had a great time.
> Here is a picture of our group on the deck of our "luxury cruise ship".


ya' know. Bob. Its really more helpful when the Rally photos identify everyone...could you take care of that for us?
[/quote]

Where do you park the Outbacks?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Where do you park the Outbacks?


Where do you park the Outbacks? That is the new Outback!









It's the just released 1100RS-SE-MSC model with the optional Extended 'Wet' Camping option package (replaces puny dual 6V batteries with long duration nuclear generator) and Penthouse option.

Apparently Keystone has beefed up the roof enough to support walking on. It's about time!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doug, looks like Keystone really does read this Forum and must've liked your suggestion...no pontoon mod. needed!

'spose they got the black/grey tank labels straight? How 'bout those light switches? Is there a 'dry camping' option included? and, if so, how long can you expect the batteries to last, anyway?


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> 'spose they got the black/grey tank labels straight?


While underway, we don't need no stinkin' holding tanks...the Pacific Ocean is "full hook-up".


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

No 30 amp plug either..........................nuclear


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Ahoy Captain Bob -- I must have missed your post yesterday. That's a great "all hands on deck" photo. Sure looks different than Winter Harbor.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campmg said:


> Ahoy Captain Bob -- I must have missed your post yesterday. That's a great "all hands on deck" photo. Sure looks different than Winter Harbor.


With the ship chugging along at 20-25 knots, into a 10 knot head wind, that cool breeze off of that cold Pacific water made me think I was back at Winter Harbor.









Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> 'spose they got the black/grey tank labels straight?


While underway, we don't need no stinkin' holding tanks...the Pacific Ocean is "full hook-up".








[/quote]

Spit my ice tea out on that one!! LOL!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yep! That bad boy definately calls for a power tongue jack. a REALLY, REALLY, BIG power tongue jack!

I wonder if I would need to upgrade my Titan to pull it?....

*NOT!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I looked but couldn't find where to install the equalizer bars.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campmg said:


> I looked but couldn't find where to install the equalizer bars.


But it had a couple of humungous chains you could hook them to.

Bob


----------

